# Leveler for the grill grates



## raven98030 (May 26, 2022)

My leveler for the grill grates has broken I don't know how to weld I have a Kingsford Dual Zone Charcoal Grill. What options do I have to fix it?  it's a very great grill I don't want to get of it for something simple I make a fix


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 26, 2022)

Can we see pictures of what needs tending too ??


----------



## BigW. (May 26, 2022)

The handle that raises and lowers charcoal is broken?  Lots of folks can weld if you know a few friends.  I found this online in the instruction manual.  Maybe they sell replacement parts?
For assembly assistance, missing or damaged parts, please contact Rankam customer
service at [email protected] or call 1-888-837-1380, Monday thru Friday 9AM
to 5PM Eastern Standard Time


----------



## raven98030 (May 26, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Can we see pictures of what needs tending too ??


Yes I will when I get home from work.


----------



## raven98030 (May 26, 2022)

BigW. said:


> The handle that raises and lowers charcoal is broken?  Lots of folks can weld if you know a few friends.  I found this online in the instruction manual.  Maybe they sell replacement parts?
> For assembly assistance, missing or damaged parts, please contact Rankam customer
> service at [email protected] or call 1-888-837-1380, Monday thru Friday 9AM
> to 5PM Eastern Standard Time


Yes that is the problem I don't know any who  weld I guess I can find someone local. Thank you


----------

